# No White Males Allowed



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This seems to be the Obama administration's key plan for creating new jobs... for rebuilding the country's infrastructure. If I hadn't seen this I would have never believed it...


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

The commentary is quite narrow-minded and exaggerates the contextual meaning of some of the statements. Non the less, I'm a little worried about how my taxes will be used, but not so worried that I would have wanted the previous administration's war-mongering to continue. Just my 2c.

I know I'll get flamed on here but there are plenty of people like me that appreciate social liberties threatened by the conservatives yet carry a gun every day. I'll never see a candidate that perfectly fits my beliefs but compromises have to be made. It's a real problem with the 2 party system but it's much better than having no say at all...:smt1099


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

The two party system gives us two choices, which is just ONE better than communist Russia, China, and Cuba.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

The fact is that regardless of anyone's views on the Obama administration, the comment in the video (referred to in the thread title) was racist and uncalled for. As long as people continue to differentiate at all based on color, racism will not die.

KG


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kg333 said:


> The fact is that regardless of your views on the Obama administration, the comment referred to in the thread title was racist and uncalled for. As long as people continue to differentiate at all based on color, racism will not die.
> 
> KG


Which part did you have a problem with...? Me saying no white males allowed in my title...or the white democrat saying no white males allowed...?

The man said what he said... There's no denying it. If someone wants to truly end racism then I suggest we start with liberals not getting a free pass every time they make a racist remark.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Which part did you have a problem with...? Me saying no white males allowed in my title...or the white democrat saying no white males allowed...?
> 
> The man said what he said... There's no denying it. If someone wants to truly end racism then I suggest we start with liberals not getting a free pass every time they make a racist remark.


Face facts there is way too much money and power to be had by keeping the races apart. I always list my race as American.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Face facts there is way too much money and power to be had by keeping the races apart. I always list my race as American.


Exactly... Democrats have formed that wedge quite nicely. Every election they use "fear mongering" to keep minorities in their pockets. Anyone denying this is an idiot. Hell, the only time you see a white democrat politician in a black church is during an election. You'd think someone would get a clue.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kg333 said:


> The fact is that regardless of your views on the Obama administration, the comment referred to in the thread title was racist and uncalled for. As long as people continue to differentiate at all based on color, racism will not die.
> 
> KG


Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

js said:


> Which part did you have a problem with...? Me saying no white males allowed in my title...or the white democrat saying no white males allowed...?
> 
> The man said what he said... There's no denying it. If someone wants to truly end racism then I suggest we start with liberals not getting a free pass every time they make a racist remark.


Err, the comment in the video was what I took offense at, not the thread title. Sorry if I was unclear; I agree with you completely. 

KG


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Err, the comment in the video was what I took offense at, not the thread title. Sorry if I was unclear; I agree with you completely.
> 
> KG


No problem... 

I was a little confused myself by your post... I was just quoting what the guy said in the video clip.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

cvillechopper said:


> I know I'll get flamed on here but there are plenty of people like me that appreciate social liberties threatened by the conservatives yet carry a gun every day. I'll never see a candidate that perfectly fits my beliefs but compromises have to be made. It's a real problem with the 2 party system but it's much better than having no say at all...:smt1099


That's the beauty of our country. You get to believe what you want, and vote for what you believe.
Personally, I can't even pretend to agree with the majority of items from the liberal political platform. I agree much more with the libertarian platform which is, responsibility for your self and your own and keep the government out of my business.

Not sure how you can watch the video and hear the words directly from the horse's mouth so to speak, and still doubt it. This is exactly what Obama and his wife have been preaching on the campaign trail. Share the wealth - right??? This bailout just provided them with a big fast easy way to do it. Why do they (Democrats) have such an aversion to tax rebates? Well, gosh, it goes to the white construction workers! It goes to the people who actually pay taxes and they don't want that.

It's gonna be a long 4 years. If the share the wealth is the only thing we get shafted on, we will be getting off lucky.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> It's gonna be a long 4 years. If the share the wealth is the only thing we get shafted on, we will be getting off lucky


We wont be that lucky.

Talk like that is great for the self hating white people that believe the way to make things even is to keep making things uneven.

It's just good liberal politics to keep people at each others throats as much as they can. That way the big baby sitting government can step in to"fix" things for us. Because we all know the American people are in no way capable of living our lives without their help with every breath.



> I know I'll get flamed on here but there are plenty of people like me that appreciate social liberties threatened by the conservatives yet carry a gun every day.


The thing about being American is I/we don't have to agree with you. But we should be ready to defend your right to say it. But I don't think it's going to be conservatives that are taking that away from you. Possibly if another batch of the "compassionate Republicans"..But not conservatives.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

cvillechopper said:


> people like me that appreciate social liberties threatened by the conservatives yet carry a gun every day.


Comments like this never make sense to me... conservatives have never taken away my "social liberties" or for that matter... threatened to take them away. Meanwhile... we, law abiding gun owners, are at constant war with Democrats over the very basic right to own a firearm. And now, with the Democrat threat over reinstating the "Fairness Doctrine", a new front will open. We will now battle over the basic right of freedom of speech...without being censored.

As for the "no white construction workers allowed"... To me, that is taking away a social liberty. By denying someone a job based on the color of their skin is also against the law. The hypocrisy is overwhelming.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That was a point I was trying to make. conservatives don't want to take anything away. In fact they want to give you more. The true conservative believes in less government intervention in the day to day lives of the people.

I have never been able to get my mind around the idea that the conservatives were for one group of people or another. How can you make something smaller. Take away some of it's power. Yet they are keeping people down? The only thing I see going down are taxes, spending, and intervention in my life. 

I think what happens is people think all republicans are really conservatives. That really isn't the case. Many "true" conservatives are not even republican. Especially in these times you cannot tie together the terms conservative and republican.

Back to topic. Yes, hiring someone by skin color only is supposed to be against the law. I'm afraid that we are going to see a lot more of this in the days to come.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> That was a point I was trying to make. conservatives don't want to take anything away. In fact they want to give you more. The true conservative believes in less government intervention in the day to day lives of the people.
> 
> I have never been able to get my mind around the idea that the conservatives were for one group of people or another. How can you make something smaller. Take away some of it's power. Yet they are keeping people down? The only thing I see going down are taxes, spending, and intervention in my life.
> 
> ...


Sorry for not making myself clear. When I said conservatives I should have said social conservatives. I do not have a political party and never will. Like the previous poster I am much more of a Libertarian than any other party. The government should stay out of any issue that is not necessary for the safety of the country. "Moral" issues have no place in political debate.

I heard him say that it should not be "just" White males that get the jobs not that they should not get the jobs. Big difference there. I do not agree with any type of racially-based hiring laws but do not think the statement was saying that this was the plan. I understood it to be talking about giving other groups the tools to be competitive in the job market. Maybe I'm just an optimist and hope that this is the case.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

js said:


> Exactly... Democrats have formed that wedge quite nicely. Every election they use "fear mongering" to keep minorities in their pockets. Anyone denying this is an idiot. Hell, the only time you see a white democrat politician in a black church is during an election. You'd think someone would get a clue.


So only Demorats are divisive with the race card?

That is ludicrous...... I've seen just as many Repulicants pulling the race card. I've seen just as much "fear mongering" and Republicants in black churches during elections.

Even insinuating one side is void of this obvious ploy is just silly.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> That was a point I was trying to make. conservatives don't want to take anything away. In fact they want to give you more. The true conservative believes in less government intervention in the day to day lives of the people.
> 
> I have never been able to get my mind around the idea that the conservatives were for one group of people or another. How can you make something smaller. Take away some of it's power. Yet they are keeping people down? The only thing I see going down are taxes, spending, and intervention in my life.
> 
> ...


Very well said!

There are many Repulicants that are NOT as conservative as their party indicates. Many of them are for MORE government control and MORE laws capping our freedoms.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Am I the only one who's concerned that maybe someone is propagandising here, since the words don't seem to match up with the movements of his mouth? I wouldn't put too much stock in this footage until you can see an unedited version, there are a lot of folks out there with a lot of agendas.

Remember when you download something off the internet for free you often get much less than what you paid for.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

hbski said:


> Am I the only one who's concerned that maybe someone is propagandising here, since the words don't seem to match up with the movements of his mouth? I wouldn't put too much stock in this footage until you can see an unedited version, there are a lot of folks out there with a lot of agendas.
> 
> Remember when you download something off the internet for free you often get much less than what you paid for.


You are 100% correct. I didn't even watch the video before but now that you said that it is totally obvious that someone has edited the audio. I'm not even sure this is real. If it was there would be no reason to mess with the compression and the audio is all over the place.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The sentiment of the video is authentic, you can find it much better sync'd on news sites or on CSPAN. I watched on the Factor last night, I doubt Bill's producers would air it if it were fake, they're very opinionated, but they are also pretty good at their jobs.

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hbski said:


> Am I the only one who's concerned that maybe someone is propagandising here, since the words don't seem to match up with the movements of his mouth? I wouldn't put too much stock in this footage until you can see an unedited version, there are a lot of folks out there with a lot of agendas.
> 
> Remember when you download something off the internet for free you often get much less than what you paid for.


The voices sound right and anyone that knows anything about encoding vidio for youtube or some p2p share net knows it's easy to get the aidio and video to mess you just by doing one thing extra while the vid is encoding. Say you have a program making your avi or changing format to something else. You are compressing audio and video and this takes a lot of machine resources. You decide that you want to check your email and you open a browser. You think your new machine should easily handle this, it don't seem to be lagging any. But that little spike in resources will throw the audio way off most the time.

I don't know for sure this is the case but I know it happens a lot. It happened to me quite a few times trying to encode an mpeg from an avi then avi to vob. The voices do sound like the ones that belong with those that are talking. I watch some of those little congress free for alls. and have heard those men speak. If it's a fake then they worked really hard to make it sound right. If I went through that much trouble to get the sound right I'd of made sure my audio and video was in sync a little better.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

So......

Anyone know of any countries other than the U.S. that allow private gun ownership? I may be looking to move out of the country here in the near future, at the rate things are going now. :smt028


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Drake69 said:


> So......
> 
> Anyone know of any countries other than the U.S. that allow private gun ownership? I may be looking to move out of the country here in the near future, at the rate things are going now. :smt028


Yes you can own all the guns you want in Canada.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Yes you can own all the guns you want in Canada.


Uh, no. Just no. And if that was meant to be a joke, you really ought to make it clearer...funny wouldn't hurt either.

http://panda.com/canadaguns/

KG


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Yes you can own all the guns you want in Canada.


This pretty much sums it up...



> There is _no_ Right to Keep and Bear Arms in Canada


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> You are 100% correct. I didn't even watch the video before but now that you said that it is totally obvious that someone has edited the audio. I'm not even sure this is real. If it was there would be no reason to mess with the compression and the audio is all over the place.


It's for real... no one has edited anything. If you have sh*tty video compression/capture software it happens all time.

I transferred all my old bootleg concerts from VHS to Digital and it was a constant battle keeping the video and audio in sync.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> So only Demorats are divisive with the race card?
> 
> That is ludicrous...... I've seen just as many Repulicants pulling the race card. I've seen just as much "fear mongering" and Republicants in black churches during elections.
> 
> Even insinuating one side is void of this obvious ploy is just silly.


I didn't say anything about republicans in black churches during election time kissing ass...? I'd like to the see the footage though.

I guess I'd should rephrase my words... When it comes to election time... Democrats are licking alot of minority ass to get votes.

As for insinuating anything... Racism goes both ways and I'm sick and damn tired of the hypocrisy that comes of the mouths of Democrats. Practice WTF you preach or shut the hell up.

Would you like to see racism and hypocrisy...? Watch your messiah's smile go south after the last phase.


----------

